# The adventure



## Lorren68 (Jul 29, 2012)

My son and I just returned from our Hog hunt/Bowfishing trip with non other than Jerry Russell and his son Luke.  What a weekend.  we arrived saturday evening around 1:30 and the adventure began.  We started out checking cams and replacing cards, then back to camp for review of the pics.  We went to the local Wendys for lunch then returned to camp to prep for the evening hunt.  The evening on stand passed uneventful for my son and I, so at dark we were picked up by our guides and ferried back to camp.  After arrival at camp, time for a quick drink as the Guides hooked up the boat for the late night festivities.  Off to the Ocmulgee (sp??) river for a night of bowfishing.  My son proved to be the shooter of the night, as he scored his first fish on his third shot.  He took a nice shad and steped into imfamy as he won the right to sign the $5 bill Jerry carries for people who can hit the elusive shad.  Later he connected on a gar that was slimer than a cuban cigar.  We had multiple oppertunities at fish but I was unable to figure out the sight picture, I even missed a large Bowfin. All together we had in excess of 40 shots on game, even with the river being very dingy.  

 This morning found us rising at 5:30 am after getting in bed at 3:00 am  (Thanks for making coffe this morning Jerry) and we were off to the stands from the evening before.  I made it to my stand before daybreak, and I admit I was a little tired andnot in a real hurry to set up, but i finally got it going after about 10 minutes.  I had been on stand for maybe 30 min, when I heard limbs cracking in the woods to my right it sounded if something was headed my way via the creek bed.  After a few minutes I heard them working their way behind me( at this point I have still not seen a pig) then on out to my left one steps into the clear and quickly retreats back into cover, when he does this I stand and get ready.  After only a few seconds he steps back out and is followed shortly by the other two. At this time I have a red pig closest to me and 2 black ones behind it.  As the red pig begins to work toward the feeder on my right, I see my oppertunity to draw and fire.  the arrow burys almost to the fletching as the 150 grain Badger broadhead does its work, line peels from the game tracker for just a few seconds and stops.  Finaly I hear a couple of pigs squeel then al is quite ( well except for my heart beating out of my chest).  I place the call to Jerry to let him know I have shot one and of course he tells me to wait in the stand, it seems like it took him and hour to get there when in reality it only took 10-15 minutes.  Jerry and Luke pick up the trail from the game tracker and there is a blood trail even i could follow.  In about 50 yards  Jerry takes me to my prize.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Pics*







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I post your picture now????? lol  Man I was so proud of you. Guys if you could have seen his face when we walked up on this hog. What an awesome moment to share with you, Kevin. I have said it before and I am sure I will repeat it. There are not many "first" left for me in this sport except on days like this one when I get to be there with great folks like you and your son. 
You made my weekend and I thank you for that.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jerry as I said before words cannot express the gratitude I feel towards you and your "JUNIOR GUIDE" Luke.  The memories I was able to create with my son this weekend are priceless to me.

Sur go ahead and post the pic, but most will probably like it like it is (LOL)


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 29, 2012)

For the sake of those that may not know the entire story and to make sure the credit for this wonderful weekend goes to the right folks...Some time back Kevin (Lorren68) posted wanting information on a hog hunt for his son Billy who had just joined the Army. He was only looking for information on a place , such as a WMA, to take his son on a hunt.  Later that day, I got an email from Whossbows asking if he could give the hog hunt that he had won in the Christmas "pick a number" drawing last year, to this young man. We jumped at the chance to share in this experience with a young man who at such and early age, had decided to do something so special for our country. 

As usual, the folks on this forum can be counted on to do things that put a lump in my throat. Thank you Jeff (Whossbows) for your unselfish gesture and thanks to Billy (and his family) for your courage and willingness to protect my family.

Now, Jeff (whossbows) I am looking forward to spring when we get to go after your hog. 
All of you people are my heroes.


----------



## whossbows (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 29, 2012)

Great story all the way around.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 29, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> For the sake of those that may not know the entire story and to make sure the credit for this wonderful weekend goes to the right folks...Some time back Kevin (Lorren68) posted wanting information on a hog hunt for his son Billy who had just joined the Army. He was only looking for information on a place , such as a WMA, to take his son on a hunt.  Later that day, I got an email from Whossbows asking if he could give the hog hunt that he had won in the Christmas "pick a number" drawing last year, to this young man. We jumped at the chance to share in this experience with a young man who at such and early age, had decided to do something so special for our country.
> 
> As usual, the folks on this forum can be counted on to do things that put a lump in my throat. Thank you Jeff (Whossbows) for your unselfish gesture and thanks to Billy (and his family) for your courage and willingness to protect my family.
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!  Even I did not know that part.   A belated and very special Thank You to Whossbows.


----------



## deerhunter70 (Jul 29, 2012)

congrats. to a life long friend (Kevin) on  your hog with your recurve and to Billy on his 2 fish. But, most of all to your unforgettable father/son weekend!!! The memories will be with both of you for the rest of your lives. What an awesome gift these 2 men gave
 y'all... and thanks to Billy for choosing to serve and protect our country!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike


----------



## Dennis (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## deerhunter70 (Jul 29, 2012)

now get some sleep!!! you look tired


----------



## Clipper (Jul 29, 2012)

What a great adventure for a father and son.  Memories to treasure for a lifetime and full hearts for all who made it possible.  When you sacrifice for someone else it usually comes back to you multiplied many times.  And congrats on the fish and hog.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats Kevin on your first trad kill on a fine looking hog! Sounds like a great day all around.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 29, 2012)

Kevin, congratulations to you and Billy!!! Great story telling!! That is one huge pig!
Whossbows, may God bless you over and over for your generosity which has benefited many people many times.You are the epitome of what traditional archers are mainly about. 

Jerry and Luke, great job fella's!!!

Billy, may God bless and keep you as you serve out Country. Thank you young man!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone involved. 

Way to go, Mr. Kirkland!


----------



## RogerB (Jul 30, 2012)

Jeff and Jerry, good job!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats on a great 1st!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 1, 2012)

Back up for Sawtooth. Mike


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Kevin, congratulations to you and Billy!!! Great story telling!! That is one huge pig!
> Whossbows, may God bless you over and over for your generosity which has benefited many people many times.You are the epitome of what traditional archers are mainly about.
> 
> Jerry and Luke, great job fella's!!!
> ...



X 2

Can't be better said than that.

 to everyone.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 1, 2012)

Now that's pretty good right there!!!!!

whossbows....you are a fine gentle man.......


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you to all who helped getting me a lifetime memory with my son, and thank you to all the well wishers.   I have said it before, and it bears repeating "The trad archery folks are not just a group of people but a FAMILY"  I hope to one day be in a position to help someone make such a wonderful experience happen for them.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 1, 2012)

Outstanding and God bless all.RC


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 1, 2012)

man! that's alright right there. Great first pig and awesome story.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 1, 2012)

Great job to everyone involved! Congratulation Kevin, fine looking porker. You've been wanting one of those for some time now. Sure beats a stick in the eye I bet.


----------



## Necedah (Aug 1, 2012)

WOW! This is a win...win...win....win situation. Kevin wins a hog, Billy wins our respect and admiration, Jerry wins as a champion guide. and Jeff wins as philanthropist of the year.
Everyone gets a gold medal......... 

Dave


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on that massive hog. What a great story, and a true testament to how great the trad family is.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone involved.   If any of you have the chance I recommend you take a hunt with Jerry and his "junior" guide.  It was an experience I will never forget, and Jerry and his son made it a great hunt.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 5, 2012)

That's what its all about enjoying time in the woods and water with friends and family


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats! 

Man for such a handsome young man... That's an ugly hat.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 9, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Man for such a handsome young man... That's an ugly hat.



Aint it the truth, I tried to raise him right but he still turned in to an Auburn fan.  The worse part is I am an Alabama fan, then you throw in the fact my wife bless her soul is a Georgia fan. I ask you what is a man to do?


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Kevin
Did you ever post your outfitters name? If you did I didn't notice it. I think a plug for the guy would be in order.

By the way, does he only guide bow hunts?


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Aint it the truth, I tried to raise him right but he still turned in to an Auburn fan.  The worse part is I am an Alabama fan, then you throw in the fact my wife bless her soul is a Georgia fan. I ask you what is a man to do?


Man... An AU and a UGA fan... Dude... You got it bad. Straight to heaven for you. No waiting. God rewards patience like that. 



mmarkey said:


> Hey Kevin
> Did you ever post your outfitters name? If you did I didn't notice it. I think a plug for the guy would be in order.
> 
> By the way, does he only guide bow hunts?



He did. Jerry was the guide.


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 10, 2012)

I saw Jerry, but Jerry ...?... and does Jerry ? have a business name? and a contact, like website or phone number??


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 11, 2012)

russelloutdoorguides.com   For everything from GA hogs to Canada bear.


----------

